# A small and furry announcement....;)



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Well it has been a looooooooong weekend in our house...
Many of you responded to my thread about trying to talk my fiance into another chi, and Im sure I combined almost all of your suggestions over the last few days, and SUCCESS!!!!!!

After being here on the forum for a few months Ive started to realize how much fun it would be to show. Ive attended area shows in the past and enjoyed them, and like all of us here I just love to spend time with my dogs. Showing seems like a great way to have fun with your dog (anxious to hear how flippedstars first show with Bryco went this weekend!)....so, Ive been looking for a pup who I could get into a little showing with. He doesnt need to be destined to be some major grand champion, whatever success we have would just be an added bonus.

So, introducing "Leo"-his name with the breeder, which I kind of like, but we are still undecided, so name suggestions are welcome also!


















Heres what the breeder has told me in regards to his conformation-
So, far he has a very nice body, straight line,
perfect tail set, small nose, nice head, perfect ears.

They are involved in showing, and Leo's sire is an AKC Champion and I have access to both the sire and dam's pedigrees (which frankly I dont know enough about the whole showing deal yet for those to mean a whole lot to me)

Id love your feedback on him! I havent made a deposit yet, we still have a few details to work out, Ive asked if I can purchase him with limited registration for now, then see where we are with our handling etc, and see how he is developing and then purchase full AKC rights at that stage when I know Ill be able to show him. I havent heard back on that yet, does it make sense, or is it just a totally backwards thing to do? It is almost double to buy him with full registration, so I would just like to be sure that we can actually show together before I make that kind of investment in his paperwork which otherwise is totally unnecessary (I have NO plans of breeding).

Thanks for looking, and Id appreciate any feedback as this whole showing thing is totally new to me


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

what a beautiful boy..... congrats


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you Jan!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

He looks adorable, I'd go for him. I also like your attitude towards Showing as I have the same view. I am not bothered if I never qualify for Crufts etc, all I want to do is have fun, if I got focused on qualifying I reckon for me I'd get too serious and loose the fun factor.

The name Leo was what Jake was originally called but for me I didn't like it. Jake just wasn't a Leo. However if your boy is as brave as a lion it would be a great name.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Can the breeder send u a picture of him stacked??? How old is he?? 

He looks nice from the pic, can you get pics of his parents also. One thing I would think about is marking or shows they have to be intact so obviously mark their territory (this is one of the reasons I gotta girl)
Also find your local ring craft class we started last week it's daunting I still dunno whether I'll show lotus but it does nit hurt to get some practice


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Deme said:


> He looks adorable, I'd go for him. I also like your attitude towards Showing as I have the same view. I am not bothered if I never qualify for Crufts etc, all I want to do is have fun, if I got focused on qualifying I reckon for me I'd get too serious and loose the fun factor.
> 
> The name Leo was what Jake was originally called but for me I didn't like it. Jake just wasn't a Leo. However if your boy is as brave as a lion it would be a great name.


Thank you! I like Theo or Teddy for him also, but we cant agree. Exactly, I just want to have some fun with my dog and show him off a little, not focus on winning it all.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ah, he is precious! I'm so jealous - I do plan on getting a show pup eventually but not yet. Anyway, I think he looks pretty good from what I can tell of the pics. I like his name.  

I also agree with Sarah. I thought I could handle an intact male until Marley started marking all over the house & got Maxie into marking (which he never did before!). I thought I'd be able to train him out of it & it didn't happen. So for me, when I look for a show pup it WILL be female. 

But as for looks he looks nice. Congrats on getting the hubs to agree - whoo hoo!!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Sarah- Thank you, it completely slipped my mind to show pics of his parents as well.

Heres the dam, who I would very much like to steal


















And his sire


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

She will probably want the 'full' payment before she changes his status to Full if she does sell him on limited at a cheaper price. He is adorable, very cute.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww he is SO precious! I just love him, what a sweet little face he has. I don't know much about showing, so I can't comment on that aspect, but I think he's adorable and I'm so happy for you.  Keep us posted on everything and congrats on getting your husband to agree to it!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Can the breeder send u a picture of him stacked??? How old is he??
> 
> He looks nice from the pic, can you get pics of his parents also. One thing I would think about is marking or shows they have to be intact so obviously mark their territory (this is one of the reasons I gotta girl)
> Also find your local ring craft class we started last week it's daunting I still dunno whether I'll show lotus but it does nit hurt to get some practice


He is right around 8 weeks, I didnt ask about his current weight, though he is "charted" to be 3.5-4.5, but just from my own experience it seems like you take what the breeder projects and add a pound or so, so who knows. 
For me an intact male who may mark is the lesser of two evils, Id rather deal with that as a potential problem then try to deal with a female in heat. At least I say that now! 



MChis said:


> Ah, he is precious! I'm so jealous - I do plan on getting a show pup eventually but not yet. Anyway, I think he looks pretty good from what I can tell of the pics. I like his name.
> 
> I also agree with Sarah. I thought I could handle an intact male until Marley started marking all over the house & got Maxie into marking (which he never did before!). I thought I'd be able to train him out of it & it didn't happen. So for me, when I look for a show pup it WILL be female.
> 
> But as for looks he looks nice. Congrats on getting the hubs to agree - whoo hoo!!!


O gosh, I didnt even think about the fact that he might make Reese mark as well, shoot. When I was young our family dogs were a spayed female and intact male dachshund, my mom didnt end up making the decision to neuter him until he was about 2 years and we never did have a problem with marking, so I guess Im just hoping for the same kind of luck!
Ha, getting my guy on board was a battle and a half! He kept saying "but where does it STOP??!!" Poor guy. 



cprcheetah said:


> She will probably want the 'full' payment before she changes his status to Full if she does sell him on limited at a cheaper price. He is adorable, very cute.


O I realize I will need to pay for the full registration rights at some point, I just would feel a little more comfortable doing it when I KNEW we could show. 



foggy said:


> Aww he is SO precious! I just love him, what a sweet little face he has. I don't know much about showing, so I can't comment on that aspect, but I think he's adorable and I'm so happy for you.  Keep us posted on everything and congrats on getting your husband to agree to it!


Thank you so much! Im excited for my first long hair...Im wondering what color he will end up though, it seems like a lot of the long coats Ive seen on here that were similar in coloring to Leo as pups are so different as adults. Not that Im fussed about color, but it will be neat to see!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Leo is very handsome. I think his coloring is very nice and yes his tail is in line very nicely. I am fond of the name Leo for him. It sounds brave and strong yet not over powering. The dam is very elegant and lovely. I'd like to steal her as well :coolwink:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Well congrats!! We are getting quite a few nice show puppies on here which is super exciting!! I think he's lovely. His sire and dam are very nice. It's a bit of a crapshoot with a puppy as to how they will turn out, but he looks show potential to me at this age. I say go on and get him and see how ya do!!

I think there's an all breed kennel club in Lawrence, you can go to akc.org and click on member clubs and see. Start getting involved with a local conformation class, they will help you learn to show him. 

Very exciting!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations! He looks like a little teddy bear. I want to cuddle him up! 
His mom and dad are both beautiful! The dad looks so familiar to me. Is your puppy from a breeder in Texas?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh my mummy is stunning she looks vvv young though is that an old pic? Or is it after pups as they always look awful! I like her I'd get a pic of him stacked and I know one of the pics was a profile but u can't see his face too clearly u wanna check his stop  altho unless he's the donkey out the litter which he doesn't look like it he is lovely

I order the dam to the mum he ha her shaped muzzle!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

And colour is. Pain in the arse!! Daisy is going somefunky light brown colour and lotus well god knows what she is as what shell eb coz she is just some funky colour!!!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Audreybabypup said:


> Leo is very handsome. I think his coloring is very nice and yes his tail is in line very nicely. I am fond of the name Leo for him. It sounds brave and strong yet not over powering. The dam is very elegant and lovely. I'd like to steal her as well :coolwink:


Thank you! They better keep a close watch on her, haha!



Brodysmom said:


> Well congrats!! We are getting quite a few nice show puppies on here which is super exciting!! I think he's lovely. His sire and dam are very nice. It's a bit of a crapshoot with a puppy as to how they will turn out, but he looks show potential to me at this age. I say go on and get him and see how ya do!!
> 
> I think there's an all breed kennel club in Lawrence, you can go to akc.org and click on member clubs and see. Start getting involved with a local conformation class, they will help you learn to show him.
> 
> Very exciting!


Thank you Tracy! It looks like I may have to go to Topeka for conformation, but thats really not a bad drive. At what age should we begin classes?



*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Congratulations! He looks like a little teddy bear. I want to cuddle him up!
> His mom and dad are both beautiful! The dad looks so familiar to me. Is your puppy from a breeder in Texas?


Thanks! Thats why I like Teddy for him, but we cant agree.
They are in Texas, his name is Thunder.



Daisydoo said:


> Oh my mummy is stunning she looks vvv young though is that an old pic? Or is it after pups as they always look awful! I like her I'd get a pic of him stacked and I know one of the pics was a profile but u can't see his face too clearly u wanna check his stop  altho unless he's the donkey out the litter which he doesn't look like it he is lovely
> 
> I order the dam to the mum he ha her shaped muzzle!


I noticed that too, but the pic is a little over a year old. I think those shots are from when they first added her. His stop does look good, I was exercising a bit of self control with the pictures haha, I have ten or so. Thanks for mentioning it though, as I dont want to miss anything!



Daisydoo said:


> And colour is. Pain in the arse!! Daisy is going somefunky light brown colour and lotus well god knows what she is as what shell eb coz she is just some funky colour!!!!


Sure seems that way! Leo reminds me a bit of Lotus just in terms of the facial markings, they both look to have darker rings around their eyes. I hope those stay, Im a sucker for the little masks some chis have. The good thing is even if youre in love with the original coloring, by the time they change youre so gaga over the dog that it doesnt matter anymore. Lotus and Daisy are both lovely girls!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You can start conformation classes at about 4 months after he's had his puppy shots. You can show anytime after his 6th month birthday. 

Looks like the lawrence club does have conformation classes:

Lawrence Jayhawk Kennel Club


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Those are some cute pics! What a sweetie!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

We started last week when she was 16 weeks

Post more photos I thought everyone knew the rules here hahaha

Lotus' mask is growing out daisy had one too as a bubble


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

He's very cute and I agree with everyone who has said ask for a stacked picture! Puppies are total crapshoots, but sometimes they work out  

Definitely add 1+ lbs to his adult projected weight  

I started training Bryco a few days after I got him at 10 weeks, and he has only had 3 conformation classes just because of when they were available. It has been a lot of fun going through it all so far ... we'll see where we end up!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

He is gorgeous! And so are his parents! And OMGoodness I want his Mom! Stunning! 8 weeks is much to soon to know for sure if he will make a really good show prospect, but his breeder should be able to give you some insight. As already mentioned, getting a pup is a crap shoot. As for weight, add 1+ lbs. to the breeders projected weight.  If he turns out like his parents, he is going to be one gorgeous little Man! Congrats!!! Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> You can start conformation classes at about 4 months after he's had his puppy shots. You can show anytime after his 6th month birthday.
> 
> Looks like the lawrence club does have conformation classes:
> 
> Lawrence Jayhawk Kennel Club


Thank you, Id missed that!


Dragonfly said:


> Those are some cute pics! What a sweetie!


Thanks for looking, I think hes pretty cute 



Daisydoo said:


> We started last week when she was 16 weeks
> 
> Post more photos I thought everyone knew the rules here hahaha
> 
> Lotus' mask is growing out daisy had one too as a bubble


I will as soon as I get them added to photobucket, youre right, thats a clear violation of chi-ppl policy 
4 months is what the breeder said to, sounds like thats the way to go. How was her first class?



flippedstars said:


> He's very cute and I agree with everyone who has said ask for a stacked picture! Puppies are total crapshoots, but sometimes they work out
> 
> Definitely add 1+ lbs to his adult projected weight
> 
> I started training Bryco a few days after I got him at 10 weeks, and he has only had 3 conformation classes just because of when they were available. It has been a lot of fun going through it all so far ... we'll see where we end up!


Thanks! I will ask to see a pic of him stacked, I will probably wait a day or two though as Ive already peppered them with emails today, haha. 
I cant wait to get started with the classes, it really does look like fun. You and Bryco are certainly off to a great start, it looks like he won every ribbon they had this weekend!



TLI said:


> He is gorgeous! And so are his parents! And OMGoodness I want his Mom! Stunning! 8 weeks is much to soon to know for sure if he will make a really good show prospect, but his breeder should be able to give you some insight. As already mentioned, getting a pup is a crap shoot. As for weight, add 1+ lbs. to the breeders projected weight.  If he turns out like his parents, he is going to be one gorgeous little Man! Congrats!!! Can't wait to hear more!


Thank you so much, we will see how he develops, if he looks anything like his mama Ill be pleased!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww he is so darn cute! Congrats on getting the hubby to agree to another dog.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

MakNLFi said:


> Awww he is so darn cute! Congrats on getting the hubby to agree to another dog.


Thank you very much!

And thanks again to everyone for your feedback, you gave me the confidence to move forward with him. My deposit is in


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> And thanks again to everyone for your feedback, you gave me the confidence to move forward with him. My deposit is in


Yay official congrats! :hello1: I can't wait to see and hear more about him.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

First class was scary it was full of bulldogs and bouncing spaniels and lotus is a nervous thing so shook she walked well on her lead but her tail wasn't all the way up ad they just let her sit on the table and get stroked will see how it goes on weds either way I think it's good for her socialisation

I was gonna ask have they done this mating before? If so ask for a pic of the puppies it Helps to see. Lotus' was a repeat mating and her brother from the previous matig is being shown currently


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> Thank you! I like Theo or Teddy for him also, but we cant agree. Exactly, I just want to have some fun with my dog and show him off a little, not focus on winning it all.


I love Theo and Teddy and it would be a hard choice which to choose but you have two names there which are brilkliant.

I guess I am swayed a tiny fraction ore to Teddy, my reason being is with Jake when he is cheeky its Jake when its fun and games its Jakey

So with Teddy it could be Ted or Teddy... well that's my crazy logic anyway.. but Theo oh I do like Theo..


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

congrats  stunning looking boy


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww he is adorable !!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Um Katy.... Pictures please


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh....he is precious!!!!!!! His mom and dad are gorgeous as well. You know...I have seen that pic of his dad in the past, but can't place when or where!

Lori


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> First class was scary it was full of bulldogs and bouncing spaniels and lotus is a nervous thing so shook she walked well on her lead but her tail wasn't all the way up ad they just let her sit on the table and get stroked will see how it goes on weds either way I think it's good for her socialisation
> 
> I was gonna ask have they done this mating before? If so ask for a pic of the puppies it Helps to see. Lotus' was a repeat mating and her brother from the previous matig is being shown currently


Aw I bet you were a proud mum at her first class. Im sure it will helps loads with her socialization as well as even more bonded and connected to you.
This is the first time the dam, Sterling, has been bred so we will just have to watch and see what the puppies become!



Deme said:


> I love Theo and Teddy and it would be a hard choice which to choose but you have two names there which are brilkliant.
> 
> I guess I am swayed a tiny fraction ore to Teddy, my reason being is with Jake when he is cheeky its Jake when its fun and games its Jakey
> 
> So with Teddy it could be Ted or Teddy... well that's my crazy logic anyway.. but Theo oh I do like Theo..


My fiance is really opposed to Teddy, his dad had a dog called Teddy, BEFORE HE WAS BORN, but apparently it was "the dog" and so he doesnt want to use the name. I like Theo though, I may go with that. Its similar, and then maybe it will just evolve to Teddy over time as a nickname 




sugarbaby said:


> congrats  stunning looking boy


Thanks so much! Im very excited. 



xSamanthax said:


> Awww he is adorable !!


Thank you! 



Ivy's mom said:


> Oh....he is precious!!!!!!! His mom and dad are gorgeous as well. You know...I have seen that pic of his dad in the past, but can't place when or where!
> 
> Lori


Thank you Lori! The parents are lovely. Im more partial to short coats normally but I just fell in love! Thats funny, the dad has done a lot of shows and wasnt bred by them, so Im not sure where he might have been before.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

8 weeks


















New born! I think he is the little chunk on the far right


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

There you go, Sarah 

Received the contract today for him. Everything looks good, the only question I had was about the food. It specified he must be kept on his current "premium food" for something like the first 2 weeks while he gets settled, and must be fed that or another "premium food" for life. That seems fine too, I emailed to see what he is currently eating so I could pick up a small bag for him....Iams!!
Premium indeed.
They are otherwise lovely people and have been very helpful and happy to answer as many questions as I can ask. Theyve promised me more pictures too


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

yay! what a little cutie!!!! and i like Leo


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

leo u are too furry and cute! a bite session is in order


----------

